# Dinner For Peanuts



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, I have been complaining about squirrels at my bird feeders ... It has been hard to get a good shot on them without endangering my windows or those of a neighbor or a car on the street. But I did manage to nail one particularly dumb one a while back.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/42145-bone-headed-bushy-tail/

So I finally decided to apply a few brain cells to the problem. Since the dern things were climbing up on the feeders to get at the larger seeds, I decided to try baiting them on the ground below one feeder. I bought a bag of peanuts in the shell and began scattering a few on the ground. After several days, the peanuts were disappearing. A bit of sneaky observation and creeping about gave me a shot at the culprit on the ground. And that is what I call dinner for peanuts.









Distance was about 10 feet ... ammo was 3/8 x 1/2 lead cylinder ... head shot.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting Charles way to out think them.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

total awesome there charles~ Yeah I got a little scrawny black pine squirrel about 20 feet from my door step...every so often I will put out peanuts

ha that little fellow really likes popcorn..so every once in awhile I will pop up some..I let him live on as is way to small to take..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice Charles, I'm sure that smacked him pretty good .. you using looped 1845?

wll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments, folks. As for the bands, they are taper cut TBG ... 3/4 inch to 1/2 inch.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Great idea! And a great shot!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

...and 10 ft. tame squirrels at that makes for easy suppers. I love your caption, dinner for peanuts! ROFL
If they let you get within 10 ft...get 'em to eat out of your hand and just grab 'em.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Chuck Daehler said:


> ...and 10 ft. tame squirrels at that makes for easy suppers. I love your caption, dinner for peanuts! ROFL
> If they let you get within 10 ft...get 'em to eat out of your hand and just grab 'em.


If I could get them to eat out of my hand, I would use a tennis racquet, not wanting to get bitten!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Charles said:


> Chuck Daehler said:
> 
> 
> > ...and 10 ft. tame squirrels at that makes for easy suppers. I love your caption, dinner for peanuts! ROFL
> ...


Getting them to eat from your hand actually isn't that hard. But yes, if you grab them, they will bite. To the bone. That being said hand feeding is actually pretty fun but scare them once and it'll be days before they start trusting you again, little by little.

Was he tasty? ????


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Haven't eaten these guys yet ... they are resting in the freezer ...

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Charles said:


> Haven't eaten these guys yet ... they are resting in the freezer ...
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


They are resting in the freezer ..... LOL, LOL, LOL, LOL....... Very funny way to put it 

wll


----------

